# Sonax Perfection Polishing Wax



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
Available from morethanpolish.com for just £6.99 for 500ml

*Used on:*
Vauxhall Vectra (W Reg)

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
_What it says on the front:_ Intense mirror shine for new and nearly new standard and metallic paintwork. Restores colours. Provides lasting protection against weathering. Removes tar stains.

_Directions for use:_ Wash car with SONAX Deep Gloss Shampoo. Shake bottle before use. Apply sparinly thinly to dry or slightly wet paintwork with a cloth or a sponge, and ditribute evenly. Always treat complete sections (e.g. bonnet, roof) in one go. Briefly allow to dry. Afterwards, remove wax residues with a microfibre colth.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a chunky grey bottle, with the usual Sonax livery on it. Fits in well with the rest of the range. Nice grip on one side.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A white/milky coloured liquid. A little runny, a touch thicker than the Paint Renovator. Very slight smell, something similar to hair shampoo, but with an "aftersmell" of some carnauba.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use, and much quicker to use than your standard paste waxes.

*Finish:*
I was actually quite impressed with the results. I left the product on for a couple of minutes whilst I packed my rotary and pads away from the last review.

Left to cure









Buffed off









In comparrison to the roof.

















(you can see the difference between the spoiler and the boot lid)

And finally, a few beading shots...




























*Durability:*
N/A - Hopefully I will check on this over the coming weeks

*Value:*
I didn't know the price for this until after using the product! And at £6.99 it's a cracking price! It must be the cheapest wax I know of. Saying that though, the true "value" will be determined once I know how durable it is.

*Overall DW Rating:* 88%









*Conclusion*:
Just like the paint renovator, I didn't have high hopes for this product, but again, my mind was changed when using it! If you need to apply a quick coat of protection, nothing is quicker and easier than this! I will update the conclusion after I've check on it's durability.

Thankyou to More Than Polish for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

